# Cork Board (something from the scrap pile)



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

So while I was finishing up the children chair, the Wifey came out to the garage (errr... my 'shop') and informed me that my noise making needs to be over in about 30 to 45 minutes, which is when she was putting our Daughter down for the night. 

Quickly, I looked around and had a small piece (12"X14") of 3/4" ply, and a scrap of poplar. 

What can I build in 30 minutes? 

What I ended up with was a little cork board either for hot plates, hanging on the wall, (with my list of things to do pinned to it), sitting in the corner, collecting dust. I'll leave its location / function to the Wifey. 

This is where my 30 minutes was used: 









Finished with corks glued in and some stain around the outside edge which I used a quick bit to throw an edge on for some type of decoration. 


















What actually took the longest time was putting the corks in. I've learned that not all corks are created equal. So, you can see then don't make a perfectly uniform herringbone pattern. Which I kind of had to fill in some blank spots with some odds and ends. 

This also took me a while, because as much of a wine lover as I am (the Wifey and I both, actually) putting each cork in has a story behind each one. A trip there, a laugh here, etc. So, what should have been a 15 minute job, took over an hour! 

At the end of the day, I cut some wood, ran a router over it, built something, and learned a little. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A very nice idea. Now the tricky part is to make a legend to place on the back with details about each of the corks. Do that and date it and you will have a collectable for the family to pass on.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Noddy, that gives a whole new meaning to what I have always known as a cork-board, a sheet of cork, (or as in this case a piece of the much cheaper "Caneite", surrounded by a simple frame. Well done and I wish that I had you're patience.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I will likely build a larger one sometime. Something in the 2'X3' range. We have a *lot* of corks. Could probably fill a 5 gallon bucket with them. Something with some additional detail, a bit more decorative. 

Lots of good wine! 
Great memories, stories, trips, vacations, friends, and some good food! 

That of which I've been lucky enough to be blessed with.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Noddy said:


> This also took me a while, because as much of a wine lover as I am (the Wifey and I both, actually) putting each cork in has a story behind each one. A trip there, a laugh here, etc. So, what should have been a 15 minute job, took over an hour!
> 
> At the end of the day, I cut some wood, ran a router over it, built something, and learned a little. Mission accomplished.



Nice job Noddy!!

That's a lot of wine... We like wine too... but the kind we get doesn't have corks!  

Just think... and you can still pin notes to it!! 

Very good improvising!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Noddy

Neat idea 

I Like it,, and I think that's what the forum is all about,, Show and Tell 


===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Neat idea Noddy. I am a big wine fan myself... primarily reds... nothing better than a good merlot or cabernet  Great job Noddy!

Corey


----------

